# Canned Venison?



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

It seems weird, I know, but I don't particularly care for the taste of venison roast. I usually make a lot of sausage, pepper-sticks, and jerky with my deer, but I've got quite a bit of left-over meat this year. I'm wondering if there's anybody else out there who's not particularly fond of venison who's tried canning it. What does a person do with it after you've canned it? I'm trying to figure out if I'd like it, and be able to make use of it.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

This year we used 25 pounds of Venison to make canned stue. It is great, all you do is open it and warm it up, gets cooked while canning.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

my family used to can quite a bit of venison when I was growing up. It was used to make delicious venison stew later, or my favorite was to use the canned venison to make a sandwich spread...not exactly sure what Mom did to prepare that sandwich spread but it was fabulous.

I remember we'd drain the liquid, and thenboil the canned venison, to make sure there were no 'bugs' but other than that I can't remember the specific preparations--sorry. It was sure good though, and I'd recommend it!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

canned venison over noodles or mashed patatoes, hmmm, hmmm good

I could send you my recipe if interested


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Makes great stroganoff.

Put a beef bullion cube in the jars with the cubed venison.Then pressure cook at 10 lbs for 90 minutes.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

So far, it's sounding like it's worth doing (especially if I'm able to borrow a pressure canner to try it out).

Kelly, I'd definitely be interested in that recipe. You could post 'er, if you figure there's anybody else who might be, or PM it to me. Thanks!

I'm also going to take corned venison for a test drive... I love me some corned beef.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Canned Venison:
Per Quart:
3-4 beef boullion cubes in bottom of jar
pack meat cubes tightly into jars, about 3/4 full, this leaves space for juice
make sure and drain meat before putting into jars
follow directions on pressure cooker, or like someone else said 10# for 90 min.

I have also added a slice of onion, or bacon. Put this in the bottom before the meat.

Adjust beef boullion to your liking. The 3-4 I use can make meat a little salty. You may want a lower sodium boullion.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

3-4 bullion cubes... are we talking quart jars or pints here? If 3-4 was a little salty in a quart jar, I could about imagine it in a pint.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

quarts, I personally like it this way.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm definitely going to get around to it now: I happened to mention canning venison to a guy in the break room at work, and a different guy overheard and brought me a jar to try! I got it home last night and tried it out. I experimented with it a little and liked the results.


----------

